# Portable Butane Stove - Iwatani 35FW Worth the Price?



## aboynamedsuita

I'm thinking of getting a portable butane stove to have an alternative to the electric range and also in case of power outages, and am wondering if the Iwatani 35FW is worth the price?






It's ridiculously expensive in Canada (~$158 CAD on Amazon.ca https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00522F2R2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20) and would actually cost less to order from the US (~$82 USD on Amazon.com https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00522F2R2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20) and then pay to have it shipped here :angel2: although I haven't checked any local industry supply shops yet.

There are also less expensive alternatives such as the Gasone GS-3800DF which are less than 1/3 of the cost (~$49 on Amazon.ca https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00BS4RP8W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20)





Obviously the difference in BTUs (15k for Iwatani and 11-12k for Gasone) would be most apparent, but I don't plan on having this as a substitute for a proper gas range or hi-power wok/turkey burner in the long term, I just kinda want the option of gas for certain cuisine (anyone who's had their electric range blast your pan with heat than shut off when you really want low and constant will know what I'm talking about).

So aside from the BTUs, is anyone aware of other advantages of Iwatani?


----------



## chinacats

I would worry about carbon monoxide using it indoors especially if the power was out (no fan)?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Good point, I should clarify I'd be cautious about that and have windows open and/or cook near or on my patio if the power was out, but even when my rage hood is off I often get a small up draft. That said if it happens in winter I may be SOL

I've seen some of these used indoors before, so I'd think as long as you aren't sealed in a small room running for a couple hours it _should_ be okay. Actually thinking back to the school days we used similar portable stoves in indoor geotechnical engineering labs to dry soil/aggregate samples.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I've got the iwatani 35wf and it's a beast. I use it outside quite often. It will cook very low to very high.


----------



## Talim

I have the iwatani and something similar to the cheaper one. If it's just occasional use then the cheaper one is fine. If you're gonna use it often then I'd go with iwatani. I also use mines indoors no problem. They're actually a pain to use outdoors if it's windy. I think I bought the iwatani for less than $50 at a restaurant supply store so I would look around first for better deals. The cheaper one they sell those here at Asian super markets for like $15.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

The $15 variety is hardly stronger/faster than a $50 induction type, so while it fits the bill of power outage mitigation, don't expect it to be the be all end all wok driver...

Also, the gas cartridges aren't THAT cheap.


----------



## Cashn

What about a propane camp stove? We use something like this at work all the time. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Camp-Chef-Expedition-3X-3-Burner-Propane-Gas-Stove-TB90LWG/205331042 That's kind of on the higher end of the spectrum but they have tons of options for single and double burners and usually without legs, the ones we use have roughly 3 inch legs we prop up on sternos for a little extra clearance on banquet tables. If portability is the main thing then having a separate burner/tank might rule these options out but if your just using it at home it shouldn't be much work to break it out.


----------



## TurboScooter

Iwatani also makes a model called ZA-3HP that's about $31 right on Amazon US. 12K BTU. The 35FW is nicer, but I don't know how much 3K BTU is worth to you. I picked up my 35FW for just under $60 on Amazon. I only tested them to see that they worked - haven't actually used them because I got them more for emergency type use.

The piezo ignition on the Iwatanis work better than the ones on my GE gas range, which are kind of crap. It would be funny if the GE being crap wasn't so damn annoying.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

The 35FW is completely solid and works great inside and outside, it has a simple but functional carrying case and cleans up easily, it feels like a quality product too. I like the fact that you can dial it in very low but it get blazing too. This accessory is what finally sold me on the 35FW

https://www.therdstore.com/cal-mil-...-bridge-style-iwatani-model-35fw-not-included


----------



## JDA_NC

I have the smaller, 12k BTU model from Iwatani. Love it. My main purpose for having it is doing donabe/hot pot cooking (no gas at home) and it fills all my needs.


----------



## guari

chinacats said:


> I would worry about carbon monoxide using it indoors especially if the power was out (no fan)?



I've never considered this before; what would be the difference of carbon monoxide vs a regular gas stovetop?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

With a professionally installed gas stovetop indoors, it was once somebody's job to make sure the whole setup, among other things, won't give you CO poisoning


----------



## foody518

Have the ~$30 USD Iwatani probably bought from a local Asian market. It does wok stir fry cooking just fine. In fact it's easier to get it to do high heat tasks than tinker to get the flames a steady low. Flames susceptible to getting blown sideways and such when cooking outside though.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Thanks for the input all, the Iwatani definitely sounds like the preferred option, it just sucks it's so expensive here. Even the $30 one sells for about $90 CAD on Amazon.ca so I may as well go for the 35-FW if I can swing it. 

That said, some of my research turns up that the fuel door hinge pivots into to plastic feet rather than the metal housing and that the magnetic fuel holder can be iffy. These were reviews on Amazon so am not taking as gospel the door hinge could be a weak spot if true, but I suspect the magnetic release is probably a safety feature in case it overheats and too much pressure builds up.

May just settle for the cheaper Gasone and put it into the emergency kit once done


----------



## daveb

Go big or stay home.


----------



## ecchef

Maniac. :biggrin:


----------



## spoiledbroth

Yeah wouldn't bother using a wok with anything else really.... (Dave)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I wouldn't mind the turkey burner or camp stove but the idea behind the small butane stove is the ability to set it up on my ceramic range topic use inside, although the others would be okay on the balcony


----------



## Elfen23

I am currently in a place that doesn't have a stove. I got a simple butane stove from the supply house I work for and have been completely pleased. I didn't go fancy or high end at all. Easy set up, stable, easy clean up. I can use it with anything, and was actually very pleasantly surprised when I threw the 4.5qt LeCreuset on it, considering how light weight the burner is. Performed like a champ. 

I do keep a small kitchen window open when I cook, but that's primarily for general air circulation, and I've never noticed any issues. Invest in several backup cans of butane (restaurant supply sells them very reasonably priced if you have one local) and enjoy!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Tanner, I had a whole thread typed out then something happened and poof.. UGH.

Bottom line, I know you are into quality and the 35FW is a quality stove. I went through the same thought process as you about a year ago, and I've not regretted the decision one bit. 

It has a good mix of features, functionality and quality. It lights fast every time, is easy to clean, all SS and well constructed. Easy to change cartridges and has several safety features too. Its actually a very good deal considering its $80. I think I paid $75 USD.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Thought I'd post an update it turns out although I'm in Canada I can still order from Amazon.com so I pulled the trigger yesterday. I compared the price to Amazon.ca and even after paying shipping, tax, etc. it's about $50 CAD less to order from the USA go figure. Only downside is I couldn't add the extended warranty


----------



## boomchakabowwow

cant wait for the review..i want one.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

I have it, got delivered on Friday. Only problem I can't find Iwatani butane here lol.


----------



## niwaki-boy

tjangula said:


> I have it, got delivered on Friday. Only problem I can't find Iwatani butane here lol.



After all that.... Seems like it's always something :slaphead: 

Good luck.. I'm sure you'll find some up there!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Amazon.ca sells it for north of $50 CAD a can lol. Pics or it didn't happen:



I'm going to call The Canadian distributer and see if there's anything in my area, I'd be better ordering from USA for $4-5 a can then paying the dangerous goods shipping ($50 I think). Alternatively they probably just say to use their brand, and a regular $2 can is fine


----------



## niwaki-boy

Good lord! ... pics make it happen :scratchhead: !!

I don't use one of those, I was just curious as to what your thoughts were when I saw you post, so I don't know if there are generic canisters.


----------



## TurboScooter

I know Iwatani has all those USE ONLY IWATANI BRAND CANISTERS warnings, but other brand canisters fit and work fine as far as I can tell. I bought a 4 pack at my local Donki for like $4-5.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Every brand of portable stove seems to say that - probably has to do with what brand of canister the whole system was safety tested with... literal boiler-plate warning


----------

